# Yellow Creek 10.6



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

No fish here


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

I havn't fished Yellow Creek since the late 50's. The mines really did a job on that fishery for a long time. Glad to hear that it's come back... Used to fish up near Camp Logan.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

It sounds like you had a good time Phish_4_bass... and congratulations.

I fished it for about 2-hours about 4-weeks ago for my first time. I got blanked. I haven't had the time lately to really check it out. But I'm hearing some really good things about it.

A co-worker/Millwright at Stratton Power plant went out to Yellow Creek a few days ago and had caught several nice ones similar to the ones that you had caught. He was using Road Runners on very light line and was hauling them in. He was way up the creek where the water is crystal clear.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Where is Yellow Creek? I'm in athens.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

The Yellow Creek that I fished is in Northern Jefferson County... along the Ohio River.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

No


----------

